# Brakes and distance question



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

How much, if any distance will I gain switching from the red brakes to the white brakes in my X30sha? Also, are there any adjustments to the reel that should be made if I switch?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2018)

A faster reel doesn't guarantee more distance.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

PR4L is right..

The key is figuring out much braking you need to control YOUR cast. A LOOONG time ago when I first caught the distance bug, I was convinced the only difference between me and the big hitters were those fancy tweaked and tuned reels they used. There was a big "castamuck" coming up, so I set out on a mission. I learned a few tricks the tournament guys were using on their field reels and I proceeded to hop up one of my fishing reels (yep a 30 daiwa). I balanced the spool, polished the bearings and put in some thin rocket oil. Heck yeah, she was bada$$…. I thought. Just knew I was going to kick some butt on the field, until I cast it..... ZING-POW, ZING-POW , ZING-POW . It was uncontrollable BUT I learned a valuable lesson that day. The reel has to be tuned for the caster and conditions.

Do a field test. Take your rod and reel and whatever you favorite sinker weight is. Cast 5 times with the red brakes installed. Switch out to the white and throw 5 more. If at all possible do it into the wind to simulate real fishing conditions. Compare the numbers. IF you get more distance with the white AND it does not blowup then the white brakes are good for you. If you get more distance but are having just a little fluff, beware. When you add a chunk of bait and loose footing that little bit of fluff can quickly turn into a big ol hairy mess...lol

Good luck and let us know how it goes.

Tommy


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

Years ago I used the daiwa that took the slosh's place, I think it was 30shv. I've always prefer a slower reel for fishing, but on the field it was about 3 or 4 yard difference. It didn't seem picky to me.
Like Tommy said in your face wind, unsure footing and a 10 knot wind today or 20 tomorrow will turn a lamb into a tiger.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't run any brakes in mine, but it's all personal preference. No matter what, don't install ceramic bearings for fishing. As said above, figure out what works for you. Proper payload and good technique yeilds more results than the fastest reel on the field.


----------

